# Newport to Carlsbad



## tnt'sdad (Jun 19, 2010)

Has anyone done a loop from Newport Beach to Oceanside? If so what is it like ie. climbs, rollers, etc. Any info would be apprieciated as I am not familiar with the area.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've done Angel Stadium to Oceanside a few times. Climbs aren't that bad especially since you turn back before hitting Torrey Pines. A few rollers but nothing too bad.


----------



## tnt'sdad (Jun 19, 2010)

thank you. Did you have any issue at Pedleton?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

No, just make sure you bring your Photo ID or else you'll need to ride on the freeway. 

Also, if there's any special ride going on like the Amtrak century then they're overwhelmed and won't let any one onto base for cycling purposes.

GT


----------



## tnt'sdad (Jun 19, 2010)

thank you for the info. I thought that section of the 5 was was closed to cyclists. I will definetly take the freeway.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

There's a section where you either pass through the marine base or take the 5 freeway. On the stretch of freeway that you take, you simply have to exit and reenter each time there is an exit. There's signs that say something along the lines of "cyclists must exit"


----------



## fourflys (Mar 20, 2009)

tnt'sdad said:


> thank you for the info. I thought that section of the 5 was was closed to cyclists. I will definetly take the freeway.


you would rather ride on the freeway than through the base??? I've ridden through Pendleton a few times and never had an issue... I'm MUCH rather do that then be afraid of some jacka$$ buzzing me at 90mph on the 5....


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

There is almost no hills to speak of past Laguna Beach. The worst thing you will have to deal with is the wind. I have only ridden to Oceanside a couple of times (from Dana Point) and all those times there was a good head wind through San Onofre. Fun ride and nice places to rest. Have fun.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

ejr13 said:


> There is almost no hills to speak of past Laguna Beach. The worst thing you will have to deal with is the wind. I have only ridden to Oceanside a couple of times (from Dana Point) and all those times there was a good head wind through San Onofre. Fun ride and nice places to rest. Have fun.




What's the route below San Clemente? How and where do you get through Pendleton? Is there a guard gate? Do you end up riding through the campground area visible from the 5Fwy? Any tricky detours or dead ends? 

Thanks for any info!

**


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Go left on Las Pulgas to Pendleton and show ID to guard at gate and follow signs, or turn right on Las Pulgas and go under freeway to freeway entrance on the left. 7 miles of freeway to Oceanside Blvd. Watch for debris on freeway but you can haul ass, the vacuum from the cars will help you put the pedal to the metal so to speak, but can be sketchy if the CHP has anyone pulled over leaving little room for error. You can go through Oceanside to Solana beach have lunch at one of the fine eateries 15 miles from Oceanside Blvd then hop on the train to Irvine and peddle home. The train ride gives you a chance to digest your well deserved meal in preparation for the ride home. Great views by the way. Oh, PCH to El Camino Real to Christianitos to entrance Trestles surf spot. Go left down hill then follow road up hill over bridge and stay left at the top of the hill go through gate opening proceed south until you go through San Onofre camp grounds and go through opening to old freeway and continue a couple miles then goes under bridge follow short way and take right path at the fork. Follow the road which starts out pretty smooth and gets bumpy at the end. Dead ends at Las Pulgas. If you go farther than Oceanside just stay close to the water on side streets and back to PCH.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the reply...I know some of that just by driving, but likely have to Mapquest it if I ever ventured that route. Seems interesting, but I guess the plan would be most of the day, heh. 

**


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

It is about a 3hr trek for me from my house in Mission Viejo, stop for lunch on to the train station. Leave station about 12:30 or 1pm. Plan on most of the day. LOL


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

My club is riding from Fullerton to Oceanside this Saturday. Anyone who wants to give this ride a try is welcome to join us. www.covinacycleclub.org. Just look under rides.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

the ride isnt bad. you can map it on map my ride. dont ride the freeway, not only is it less scenic, hotter, more stressful, more flat tire probable, but, honestly, youre asking to get killed. going through pendleton is quite pleasant.
make sure you take the bike path going through dana point area north of san clemente, apparently its there because theyve had a large number of cycling deaths on that stretch of the 101.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Go left on Las Pulgas to Pendleton and show ID to guard at gate and follow signs, or turn right on Las Pulgas and go under freeway to freeway entrance on the left. 7 miles of freeway to Oceanside Blvd. Watch for debris on freeway but you can haul ass, the vacuum from the cars will help you put the pedal to the metal so to speak, but can be sketchy if the CHP has anyone pulled over leaving little room for error. You can go through Oceanside to Solana beach have lunch at one of the fine eateries 15 miles from Oceanside Blvd then hop on the train to Irvine and peddle home. The train ride gives you a chance to digest your well deserved meal in preparation for the ride home. Great views by the way. Oh, PCH to El Camino Real to Christianitos to entrance Trestles surf spot. Go left down hill then follow road up hill over bridge and stay left at the top of the hill go through gate opening proceed south until you go through San Onofre camp grounds and go through opening to old freeway and continue a couple miles then goes under bridge follow short way and take right path at the fork. Follow the road which starts out pretty smooth and gets bumpy at the end. Dead ends at Las Pulgas. If you go farther than Oceanside just stay close to the water on side streets and back to PCH.




Ok, made it that far to the opening in the fence on a short recon run. The rest of the way to Oceanside makes sense, as long as I find the fork to Las Pulgas, lol. I will have to plan a longer day to get that one in.

Thanks!

**


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Go Through fence opening and follow the pavement until it goes up and curves to the right and dip back down. To the left will be an underpass. go through under pass and stay right maybe 75 yards. The trail follows the freeway to Las Pulgas. Turn left at Las Pulgas and proceed to Military gate. Show I.D. and follow signs to exit at OCeanside blvd.


----------

